# .  (, , , )

## Shine777

,           (    ),       20-302,     .   - 10-20 ..       ( - 5 000 000    ).
         ,     ,        .
   ,      :       -  ?
   -  ,       ?          ?

----------


## .

.        .  ?

----------


## Shine777

.            .

           9%    ?

----------


## .

100%  .       150 ..
*Shine777*,      -  ,         .   ,  ,  9%    .
     ,    .

----------


## NatusyaSh

,       .   ,   ,   .

----------


## Shine777

,             =)

      ,    ,  ,   ?            ?
,                ? 
        ,   :    ,           ?

----------


## .

> ?


 .      ,         



> ,                ?


       ,        
 9% -        .



> ,           ?


    ,  .    ,

----------


## Shine777

*.*,      9%   ?
  :       ,             ?

----------


## .

> ?


  .   ,      . 



> 9%   ?


          .     http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=20397

----------


## Shine777

.
  ,     .     ?          ?    :         ?

----------


## .

> .     ?


 
      .

----------


## Shine777

,   -?

----------


## .

-   .

----------


## Shine777

" ,   ,  ,         ,        ."
     ?
    .
             ,     ,   ..        ?
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/Glava...rticle_346_29/         ...

----------


## .

> ?


    .
   .      (  ) .     .
    ,     2

----------


## Shine777

:                   ?   ,           ? =)

----------


## .

> ? =)


  ,        :Smilie: 
  , , ,   ,    ,     .    " "  :Smilie:

----------


## Shine777

?          ?   :Wink:

----------


## .

,    .
  ,

----------


## Shine777

,  ,         :Stick Out Tongue: 
   ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Larky

> ,    ,  ,   ?            ?


   ,  ...        ,     ...       ,     ...

----------


## Shine777

*Larky*,    ?     -    ?
                    .          =)

----------


## Larky

> ?


    ,   ...   ,      ...

----------


## Shine777

,       :
1.     ?       ,  ?
2.      ?
3.              ?       ?          ?

----------


## Bogema

...  ,  ,   : ,                     ???

----------


## .

.        ,

----------

, ..     (     ),    ,  ,  ,   .   :   (),  ,      .     - ,       .  :      (       ),     , ..    -.   ,     .    ?    !

----------


## .

> 


     ?   ?   :Embarrassment:        ?

----------

, .
    .     , .
 -  , .        .

----------


## .

.       ,         .       .  - .
--,     80-,  90- -         :Big Grin:  , ?   " "  :Smilie:

----------

. ,  ,     .
      .      . ?  "   :,    "?
 .  ,   ?

----------

...)

----------


## .

,   .  -   -  .   ,  ..     .



> ,   ?


 .    ,   , -       .    .
        ...     ,       ,     .      :Embarrassment:

----------

... ,        .         ? 
   :         .    .         ?   -   ?

----------

...    ,    ...
, ,  -   . ,     ... 
,     ... )

----------


## .

**,      ,       .    ,          -        ,       .    ?
   ,     ,     ,       ?

----------


## .

> ...    ,    ...


   .  :
1.   ,    
2.    359
3.     ()       .

----------

,  ... 
    .

----------

,        ,     ?

----------



----------


## .



----------


## GH

[quote]1.   ,    [/quote]

  - ? - - ?

----------

,   -

----------


## GH

.

----------

!
  - .  ,   .
, ,   :   ,    ?
         . ?

----------

-.   ,    ,     .  :           -  (-,    ),     ,      ,   .  ,, -  3000 (   - 25000),      -  5000 (   150000-200000);  ,   (),     150000  ...         ",     ".   ,      ( ,  ,      ),      , ,      .      .          .     (14  , , )   , -, -,  (  ),   (    ,      - , ,  .       ,             ...)      .

----------

!!!
          ,  10-15 .    .      ?   ?  ,         ??   ?  ,  ???

----------


## .

. ,

----------

> . ,


   ???           ?

----------


## .

,    .        ,    .

----------


## master0k

IT     ?

----------


## .



----------

.  ,                   ?       ?       ?        :   .    . ,  ...  :Smilie:  ,  .

----------

> ,                   ?


   ,

----------


## --

(,  ...)        .    ,   (    ).      (          ).         .      ?  - ,      .    ( , )  - ?     ?

----------


## --

P.S.      (,  )      ?  :Smilie:

----------

,    .

         ,  .
1)   :   ?    ,     .       ?
2)  ,   ,  ,       ,    ? ..,  ,          Russian Soft?
3)      ,       ,    ,   ?      ?
4)    -    ?     "",      ?    ,        26%  (  6% )?

 .

----------


## komcat

> 


             ,   ,     .   ,   ""   ,      ""  .



> ,  ,       ,    ? ..,  ,          Russian Soft?


           ,          ( ),    .   ,       " ".   ,      .        (    "Russian Soft      .").      ,     .



> ,


     ,        (      ).   ,      -          .  .



> -


     -     -    - . (    .).



> "",


   . 



> 26%


     14%  + 13%  + 0.2% .  14%       .

----------

. 
             ,        .

>  14%       .

      ?    -  6%   ,        14% ?

----------



----------


## Akilah

. ""       (     ),   .     ,      .

----------

. ,   .     .

----------

.

 ,          .      .

  :  .         ,   -       .  -        ( - - ,       )   ,     .    -  .     - 5-20%.

1)  ,   ? 6%  15%?
2)        ,     -  ... ... "" .  -   ... ,   ?

   .

----------

1.  15%  ,  6 - 
2.

----------

.
      -       .     ,  ,    ,   .
:    ""         6%      ?
  ""  ""  ?
 ,       -     (   13%)    ?       ,          ?

.

----------


## komcat

> ,


   "".     6%     .           ( ,  ,            -  , !)

----------


## Valen-TI-nka

!
, ,       ,    .
       .
      ?

----------


## MSI36

! 
  , , ,  :
    6%  2008. 
1.      ?
2.   ,    /        .
3.      ,      ?
4.  ,           /         ?
5.        , 50%     / ,         1-2 .        ,    ,   ,     , .   ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.   ,   ,    
3.        .      -        - 
4., 
5.  ,     .    ,     . ,  .

----------


## MSI36

:
1.      ?
,   ,         ,     ?
3.        ,    ? 
5.      ,  ,     50%       ,       , .      ? ,  ,       ,      ,   ,         ( ),      ?

----------


## .

1.     ?       ,    
             ,     
3.     .     ( ) 100   - ,      -  ,     ?      .     
5.      ,     -   .    .    .      ,   .

----------


## MSI36

, !
   , , ,  -           (,       ),    ,      ,        /?
5.    ,       ,   1      ,         ,       ?

----------


## .

> ,


 .



> 1      ,         ,       ?

----------


## MSI36

,   .   :yes:

----------


## MSI36

,     ,   ,         ,  ,      6%,    () .   -   ?

----------


## .

, .   ,

----------


## 1983

,   .ru!
, ,  -   ,        ( )   -  - ,   .....    !  :Smilie:

----------


## .

.

----------


## GreaseOD

.
   ,     .   :
1.         ?    ,       .      . .        .       . ( )
2.      ?           -      
3.      : 
-           ?
-      ?

----------


## .

1. 
2. .     .    60%  ,   15%
3.    ?      ?  ,   (  )

----------


## GreaseOD

> 3.    ?      ?  ,   (  )


          , .   ,     .   ,      .  :yes:

----------


## GreaseOD

,       . ,    46  .           .?

  ?

----------


## D-M

> ,       . ,    46  .           .?


   (    )




> ?


,  ,   ,    ..

----------


## .

*GreaseOD*,      46-

----------


## D-M

> GreaseOD,      46-


 ,   ..

----------

.
        . ().   -   .   ,    .  ,              , .     ()   - . , :
1.         ,   ?
2.      ?        ?   ?
 !  .

----------

1 ,     
2   ,     -

----------

[QUOTE=;52108409]1 ,     
  ?

----------

?

----------

!

----------

:        ,    ,    .
           .

----------

, . , ,     -    -     (),       ,     . .

----------


## efreytor

,

----------


## .

,   .

----------

.  ,  "       ,   .",   ??            ,  . .

----------


## .

,   ,

----------

!  :   ,   (,   , ),    :       ?  ,   :Wink:

----------


## qwerty_s

,

----------


## .

Q11.   ,  ?

----------


## qwerty_s

!

----------

) )

----------


## Whorieraloche

?

----------


## .

,  .        . ,     ,

----------

.
 ,  .-               (, )          (, , ,    20 )? 
  .

----------


## .

,   .      ,       .
 ?

----------


## mikle63

!     .          " ".        (, )     .                   .:     ?          ? !

----------


## efreytor

....   ,        ,    ...

----------


## mikle63

!        ?               ,                 ...  ?       :Smilie:

----------


## .

,  .       ,       . ,        ...

----------

!   ..

----------


## mikle63

!    .           ,      ? (      )      ?

----------


## .



----------

.

 ,    (,   ), ,   - .
  ,   6%.
   .

     :    ,     ,  ,  .

  ?   ?

----------


## Ego

> .


  ?
      ?
   ?
  - 
  - 
 :Smilie:

----------

> ?
>       ?
>    ?
>   - 
>   -


 .
 .

  ,             ,      / .  -     .

  -  ,          .

       .

----------


## Ego

,           ,  ,     -      :Wink:

----------


## Hmur

-       ,  ,      -, -,       .

  ,       ?      (    )     ?

      ,       ,      -  ,

----------


## Ego



----------


## efreytor

> 


   ?

----------


## Hmur

> ?


  ,     .       :Smilie: 

 -          ?  ?

----------


## Ego

24001,

----------


## efreytor

))  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ego

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

.   -

----------


## Hmur

> .   -


..    (     )  ,        ? ?   - ?

----------


## efreytor

*Hmur*,

----------


## Hmur

> *Hmur*,


,

----------


## woker

!    (,      )        (  ). :          ?   !!!

----------


## .

Q11.   ,  ?

----------


## woker

!         ?           ?

----------


## efreytor

*woker*,       .....        ...   
   +

----------


## woker

(  )   ?

----------


## efreytor

...

----------


## woker

!    :       ?    )

----------


## efreytor

(   -  )  :Big Grin:

----------


## woker

))   !        !

----------


## woker

)

----------


## efreytor

))

----------


## woker

...             ?  ?   !

----------


## efreytor

(  )  ...       ...

----------


## woker

))  !          :Big Grin:

----------


## efreytor

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=250199

----------


## woker

!    (,      )        (  ). :          ?  !!! 
      !   ( )  :    ?      ?

----------


## woker

?

----------


## .

?

----------


## woker

!!!

----------


## woker

> [COLOR="black"]
>       !   ( )  :    ?      ?


       ?

----------


## Feminka



----------


## woker

> ?


.

----------


## JennySher

. , ,     -    -    .    ,  ,       ,     ,   -  4-5.       ,     .      .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*woker*,    ,     . 

*JennySher*,     .   ?     .

----------


## JennySher

,    -       .      . .. ,    - ,    .   .

----------


## .

,

----------


## woker

> . , ,     -    -    .    ,  ,       ,     ,   -  4-5.       ,     .      .


                !   -

----------


## Ego

> -

----------


## efreytor

?

----------


## woker

*.*,

----------


## woker

...      ))         ...)

----------


## JennySher

> ?


,     -   ,

----------


## efreytor

....

----------


## JennySher

:Smilie:

----------

:Smilie: 
 , ,  6%.          ... ..    ,      -  ... (  ,    -   /),    -   / (    )  -...
 :             ,        ,       "" ..   ..., ..     ...   ?
 ,   ...-     ..., ..  .      .
  ?

----------


## Ego

?
 ,    , ?
 :Wink:

----------

1.          .
2.     6%  :Smilie:   -     ,   .   :Cool: 
3.         :Smilie: ,     ,   .

,     ,       .

----------


## .

> .


 -     ,    .       -   .
     ,    .

----------

> -     ,    .       -   ..


,     ,    "".



> ,    .


  :Smilie:               ""   :Smilie: ,   .   :
 -          ...,    ,                 ,       6%?

----------


## Ego

> ,     ,    ""


1.                   - 
       .
() .118

----------


## .

> ...,


               -     . ,    ?

----------

> 1.                   - 
>        .
> () .118


,        , .. /      ,     4  ...

----------

> -     . ,    ?


 .   ,      -    ,  .   .

----------


## ihteandr

, !
 (   )          .
 :
1)    ?    ?  
2)      ?
3)        , .      ?(      ),   ,      - ,     ?

----------


## alexbuh

!   
  :
1.    ,         ,          .
2.     2  -       -     -      
3.    !!!!
4.     - ( !!)       -    :          .    -  
5.   .               -     ......

----------


## ihteandr

,        .     :
    ?    ?

----------


## .

,     -     ,     ( ).      (    )     () ,

----------


## ihteandr

!            . (       ?).
 1  ,   ?(    30-40  )     ?

----------


## EugeneD

...

----------


## Hmur

, - , , , , .

  -      ?     ,  ,   72 (72.10, 72.20, 72.30  ..),      72     ?

          ?

----------


## Feminka

3-

----------


## efreytor

...              ...    52.1...          52.10.5...            ..

----------


## Hmur

> ...              ...    52.1...          52.10.5...            ..


        .

     ,              ,    "72".       .

    ,  72, ,     ,     ? (72.10, 72.20, 72.30, 72.40  ..).

   "   " - ,        - ..   ?

----------


## efreytor

> (72.10, 72.20, 72.30, 72.40  ..).


72.1
72.2
72.3
72.4  ..

----------


## Hmur

> 72.1
> 72.2
> 72.3
> 72.4  ..


!

----------


## 288

!
   6%,    .      .        ,    . , ,      :
1.      
2.        ,      ?
    .

----------


## Andyko

1 -

----------


## 288

2?
  :    1?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 288

!
   :      (    )       ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## 288

!

----------


## :)

,       second hand.  - , .         - . .    - ,  .        .    .           /? 
:         (       :Smilie:  )     ,       -    ? 

, .

----------


## D-M

> ,       -    ?


   ?       ( 6%)?

,  ,   (   .    6% ,     )

----------

?              .        ?     6%      ?

----------


## .

> ?


  . 
  6%  .     ,   .        . -

----------


## :)

!

      6% (   ,    ). 

. -   ?       ?      ,        ?  ?

----------

> . 
>   6%  .     ,   .        . -


..     6%(, +) + (, )                   ?   ?

----------


## :)

:        :Smilie:

----------


## vasileva_yulia

,   ,              ,   ....   ?        35000  ,    ....    ?    .

----------


## .

.   ,       .    6000  1,148  1  15% = 900   !    606      (    ). 900       ,      .    450  + 606  .     .  1500     .   5%  .        :Embarrassment:

----------


## mikle63

,      ?( )

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## efreytor

...    
 375
 295
 194

----------


## mikle63

,

----------


## mikle63



----------


## mikle63

)

----------


## efreytor

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=375
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=295
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=194

----------


## mikle63

!

----------


## spleaner

!
   -       .  !
 .
 -    (   ). ..   ,   (33 .),      .
  ,  .
..    - , , ?      ?
    -    .   -  .     -  ,    ? :-)
, ,     ,    ? (    )

 !

----------


## .

> -





> 





> ..    - , , ?      ?


  .          ?



> -    .   -  .     -  ,    ?


  .

----------


## spleaner

.. ,  , 
1.      ,     
2.  -   (     ""  4..)           -      ?  , ,      ..

----------


## .

> 1.      ,


 



> 2.  -   (     ""  4..)           -      ?  , ,      ..


      .    ?        ,        ?  :Smilie:

----------


## spleaner

!




> ?        ,        ?


    15  18 .     .     . .  :Smilie:

----------

,  ,      ,   --  ,     - ().   -- .       ( ),    .   ,  ,       .       .          .

----------


## .

> --





> .


 6%
 ,    9%   



> 


      ""

----------


## _

.    :
  ,  74.14  74.84 -       ; .  6%.         -   5  -,       (   ,   ),  .

1.     ?  ,   ,        ? 
2.       -        ?            " " -  .     ?
3.    ?
4.      -       (    - ,    ).
5.    ?   , ,   ( )?    
6.       -    ,   ?
7.     .?

  " "     ,     ?           ?

 .

----------


## _

:
       ?
        EXEL   ,     ?       -    .      ?

----------


## .

1.   ,     
2.     .         ,       
3.  ?   
5.     .    -     . 
6.        ? 
7. 



> 


  ?     ,          . 



> -    .


  ,   ,

----------

-  -      .

----------


## _

!     ..!!

  :     ?    -    .  .       : "...   ...". -       ?

 :
    . ,       ., ,    ?

----------


## .

*_*, ,       .
    , .     ,       .

----------


## _

!))     )

----------


## -

!
:     .   //    .    ,           .   ,   ?
      , :
1.     (    , .. ..)   ;
2., ,        . 
  ,     (   !!!),   ,     !    30 .    50-  /. ,       ,   ???   ,   -     ...
 - ,  -  10..

----------


## .

,    ,    . 
  ? , ?        -

----------


## -

,    ,     ,.    !
 ,       ,    .

  !!          ,    !  ,  ,  !   / ,        ! ,     ,       -    ?  !!

----------


## .

> 


  .          . ,      .
  FAQ

----------


## -

!  ,         ,   ,   .      .              , .    ! 
   222,          ?          " "             (    )      .        - ,     !!!

----------


## .

*-*,       .    .       ,        -,      .       - ,       .    ,      ,    .
       .    .    , .   -     :Wink:

----------


## -

,  ,      ,    ,        ... ,   ,  ,  ...
             ,     "   ",        ??   -/  ,    , ..        (   ), !  ,      / ,       ?

----------


## .

,

----------

,      2- - ?       ,     ...             ?   -   ,   .  !

----------

-  -  .

----------


## .

> ,      2- - ?

----------


## .

**,  -   ,     .

----------


## 2

?    ?    ?

----------


## Andyko

,  ?

----------


## 2

?      (((((((((((

----------


## .



----------


## efreytor

1041.   


1.     (   )     ()                     .

2.    ,     ,       ()  .

----------


## .

?

----------


## .

*efreytor*,   ?    -        :Frown:

----------


## 2

, ..    ,            ?

----------


## 2

(+)  (- ):

1.     ,       .      ,     .       ,         ,    .

----------


## efreytor

> efreytor,   ?    -


      !  :Big Grin: 



> , ..    ,            ?


....      55...  ...

----------


## .

,     
  ,  -   
   -,

----------


## 2

.....

----------


## 2

,  .     ,     ...

----------


## krunk

!

       " ",  ,  ,       .    .  ,     .    :    ?        ,     ?              ?
,     (    ).     250   :   250    ? 
  :                   ?

   .  !

----------


## Andyko

> ?


 


> 250


   ?


> ?

----------


## Selena Lun

!
 ,       " Web-"? . .        ???      .
 ?
  ?
  ,       .

----------


## efreytor

> ,       .


  ?



> ,       " Web-"?


 




> ???


 6%  



> ?


   ...





> " Web-"


     -?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Selena-Lun

WEB-       .
   ,    .

    ,    .
      ,       .
   . 
            ?

6%  ,  ?  6% + 13%?    ?    ?      ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,    .


 



> 6%  ,  ?  6% + 13%?    ?


- ...      


> ?      ?


,,...

----------

! ,     ,   1997    ,  .    ( !).    .    (2009   )            .    (  ),    .      .

----------


## efreytor

> ,     ,   1997    ,  .


  :Big Grin:           ?

----------

,  ,      . , ?
  5         (  ..)! .    1982 ,     .      . - ,     .

----------

?
   ,    !

----------


## .

> (2009   )            .


 ...        ?   ,               :Wink: 
      - ,        . , ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2

? 6%  15% ?  ?        .. ,   ?

    !

----------


## efreytor

15%   6%...

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Feminka

> .. ,   ?


    . 26.2

----------


## .

*2*,

----------


## 2

Feminka-      !    ,          ,      :"  !"

----------


## Feminka

,     ,     ,         ,    - ,   .

----------


## EugeneD

,, -     : 6%    (), 15% -   (  ). ,     , -.          -       .

 :  ,  - - ,     -        ,        ,   ,   !     -   .   15  ,      ,      .   ""     !     ,     ,  - -  :     -  ,    - ...   -   ,      ...

----------


## .

*EugeneD*,  26.2    .      ,         .
   ,  .
      .  .

----------


## EugeneD

?    ?     2 ...

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## Rabo

, ,      ( - ) 50 . .  , ,    .      6%. ,      .   15%   ,    -    ,     . , ,      ,  ,      .  ?      ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?

----------


## Rabo

.   ,    :    (50 . .) *    (1800) * 1 (1,148)* 2 ( )    15%.       15500 (  -  - ).     .       . ?

----------


## .



----------


## efreytor

> ( )


 ...    ..


> ?


  2   =1(      )

----------


## Rabo

1.    .  ,  ,  .      .

----------


## efreytor

> .


 ...


> .


 -     ...   100 ...  15 ..

----------


## Rabo

,       .   .       ?   ?              ? :  ( ),      .  ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


      ....     :Big Grin:

----------


## Rabo

?   :Wow:       ? -?  ...        ?

----------


## Rabo

> ... -     ...   100 ...  15 ..


 .  - .    .      .  :Redface:

----------


## efreytor

> ?


    ...    ...  10(!)     ,         ,     .....    ...



> ?


            ?...        "" -                ...   ..

----------


## Rabo

> .....    ...


  ,   .     . ?       (     )?      -    ?  ?  "  "  .     ,   -  . :yes:

----------


## efreytor

> 


   ...     ?         ...    


> ?


  ...             ...

----------


## Rabo

> ...     ?         ...


!!!     .   .     .

----------


## Rabo

.      =)   .     . .    ?          .      .

----------


## Andyko

.     .

----------


## Rabo

.    ,    - ?     . ,       ,   ...

----------


## Andyko

, ?

----------


## Rabo

?    =(    ,     (   ).      ,     .     ,     -    , ,        -     -?   ?

----------


## Andyko

*Rabo*,    "" ,    :Wink: 
    ,    -     ,  ,     - .    ,          ,      .

----------


## Rabo

> *Rabo*,    "" ,   
>     ,    -     ,  ,     - .    ,          ,      .


   .     ... ,       =(   ?   ?      ** ,  :
  (   )



1.   
2.     
3.   
4.  



1.     
2.    

**     .   ,  ?      .     .

----------


## Andyko

*Rabo*,      ?

----------


## efreytor

> (   )


  -  :Big Grin: 

*Rabo*,    ...   ...  ...



> 1.  
> 2.     
> 3.   
> 4.


      ...   , ,       .....    ?

----------


## Rabo

!      =(  :      * (!!!!!!!)*     ,  -       ,

----------


## .

*Rabo*,   ,    ?       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## efreytor

*Rabo*,   ...       ?      ?....


> -       ,


      .....   ...         ...         ""     ...

    ?

----------


## Andyko

*Rabo*,     ,  ,       .
          ,         .   ,       ,  ,      .

----------


## Rabo

=).    . ,             ,   ?           .    ?        ,       .  ,                 (  ,  ,   ,     ).    ,     (  !),       ,       (  -   ,      ).        !      .    . ,  !

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## efreytor

> !


          .... !  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rabo

?   ? () --   :Big Grin:          .

----------


## .

*Rabo*,             .
  ,   ,       .



> !


   -?  ,    .     .    ,  , ,   .            .

----------

,         .    .    ,     .      -. 100     , ,

----------


## efreytor

> ,         .


  :Smilie:      ....

..    35     ))

----------


## supra

!     .
   .     :
1.	.      ( ).       (     ,      ).       :  , ,    ? ..                     -     (.. ,      )?              ? 
2.	.           ,   .    ,       .                   . ..    -л    .    -     ()           ,     ?
  !

----------


## .

1.   , .  ,  
2.      .    .      ,            - ,     ..

----------


## EugeneD

...          ,        ,       -     !

----------


## supra

,     .      ,  -     .             .     ,           "",  .       - ,       .      -    -       ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## efreytor

> -       ?


...      ...



> .


     ...   ...   - .

----------


## mikle63

!  ..        .     ?     ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?


 ,   - .

----------


## _Stanislav_

!  .
    ,  . 
  ?         . 
  .        ,    .   ?      :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

> .


;



> ,    .   ?

----------


## _Stanislav_

> ;


 ,      ,       .     .    ?

----------


## grishaf

! -,         !        .   !       15%.     .   (   )      :  100 ,  30 ?

----------


## .

(100-30)  15%.        6%?
,   ,        15%,

----------


## EugeneD

-,     ...  -   


> (   )


?    ()  ?     30 ?

----------


## grishaf

,    .  .     . 
30  -     ( ,  )

----------


## EugeneD

,    6%, ...     ,      7000 .    600   ,       .   ?    6%           .

----------


## grishaf

!

----------


## rr

, ,       ?     ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## rr

)     .

----------


## Andyko

*rr*, http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=20397
  ...

----------

" ",      ,      (    ),   .         ?   ,  , .

----------

,       ,       .

----------


## MirTima

!          .  :   ,     .   ?   ""   ?

----------

,  !   (  . )          ( 10 - 20 ..).  ..  ,   ,  , .     .  -  .  :
1.      ?
2.    ?
3.       ?
4.      ?

    !

----------


## efreytor

,,     52  :Embarrassment:

----------

!  ..    .      . .
 1:       ?
 2:            . .:    ?
 3:     ?
 4:     :  400 ..    300 ..?
 5:   ,   .     ? ?

----------


## Andyko

1 
2 
3-4      
5 ;  , .

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/...

----------

. .      :

    ;

----------


## Karo_Lina

!, ,                  ,    ????????

----------


## _

.         .   . .    .  .     .   .     ,       .   .     ,   .   .  ....             .    . )

----------


## .

.       ,

----------


## _

,

----------


## .

,        .
     6  15%.

----------


## _

...   ... ,              ,     .       ?     ,   .   .  ....             .      .

----------


## _

....    ?

----------


## _

10

----------


## Bihbeb

. ,      ?            ,   ,  .    .  .     .    .     ,   .

----------


## .



----------

> 


. ,        () ?

----------


## .

.     ,       ,   .
      ,   .      .
 ,  ?

----------


## Bihbeb

> .     ,       ,   .
>       ,   .      .
>  ,  ?


.

----------


## NaSo

!  :       (  ),           , .    ,  .           ,     ,       ..    ,   ,   ,    ,               :Embarrassment:   :Smilie:

----------


## .

,   .     6  15%   ,     .    ,   6%

----------


## Sargeus

,       ,       .
             .
       ?

----------


## Feminka

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=20397

----------


## Zhi

(   150 .)... 
       .    ..

  .: 
1.    (     )
2.   -    -*** ,           . (      .         ..    )???

----------


## .

1.     ,   
2.      ,   .        , ,

----------

> 1.     ,   
> 2.      ,   .        , ,


.      (    -)?

 :  ,          -7 274,40       .. ?         ..
   ,     14%    150     .
 ?

----------


## .

(   ).



> .. ?


 .      12003   .
150      . 
     14%,      .    ,

----------

[QUOTE=.;52593178]           (   ).


..  ( )        ,   - ?        ? ?




1.    12 003 (     ,     ) +  14%  ?!
2.    -  :)   
)..   
) ..
)        
)   (     )             /    :   (12 003:12 )+14%   ,    ,  (),  13%  ..     9 %      ..    (    )...
)     ..       \..   ..
)    (  -   2009),    ,     -    -   
)       .      .

----------


## .

1.   ,     .  14%   
2.     ,  ,              .       ,      . 12003    ,     ,   31 .             9%.     ,  ,        .
)              .    30 ,   10

----------


## zhi

1)                      -(                )..     50%..
 ,             ,  ? 

2)        !
3)      ?

4)  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## .

1. 
3.

----------


## britane_kot

.
1-  .       .(   ).     .      .  6%    (       ).???
(      .)
2-            ,         6%????
(      .) :Redface:

----------


## .

1. .      ,   
2.  .

----------


## britane_kot

> 1. .      ,   
> 2.  .


 ! :Redface: 
   .   ??? 
(     ).

(  2-3)???

----------


## .

.         .   ,   
  ,     ,

----------


## britane_kot

> .         .   ,   
>   ,     ,


    ! :Smilie: 
  .... .
1-      15-30.    .   .      .    3-5    .     .  .,         ?    ?(       )
2-        1       ? :Smilie:

----------


## .

1.     ,    
2.

----------


## Anfa

!  :Smilie:      .      (  ). : . ,  - , , ,     . , ,      ,   , ..    .  :   ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,   ,

----------


## Andyko

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/___

----------

> 1-      15-30.    .   .


        .       -      ,

----------

.       (-   ,     ).     .    .
      ?
          -?

----------


## .

.   ,

----------

!, , .
     .       . .     ..      .      ,     .
1)          ?

2)    .      .  ,   ,    .    ?? 
     ,   ?     ?           ?     ?       (

----------

,    ...)

----------


## .

> .


 ,  ? 
1. 
2.            5-      .

----------


## av1

.    :Smilie:     ()  ?      ,     : -, --6-15 -  .   ,    -  ? ,    web-,     ,   -        .      !

----------


## .

*av1*,   .          .      ,           :Frown:

----------


## britane_kot

.   90     ,   ..  ,  .     ,   .       !!!!    ,    .         .1-  . . .   . 2-    9%.   !      ,   .   , .   .    .        -   ,    .    .  !!!,       18  .
      !!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## GFT

!

 ,    .   ,     ?

       .   .  3        .       . 
1.   ,      ? 

   ,         ?   ,    , ,         . 
2.   ,               ?

----------


## .

1. 
  ,  .  
2.

----------


## Feminka

1 ,    .
2  3-   .

----------


## GFT

.

.  ,            ?               ?!..

----------


## .



----------


## GFT

> 


. 
      ,       ? ,        ?!

----------


## D-M

> 


  :yes: 




> 


  :yes: 

 , ..    .. (        ).

----------


## britane_kot

> 1 ,    .
> 2  3-   .


 , !!!! !!!!!!     !!!!!!!
   ...  !!!!!!! :Smilie:

----------


## .

*britane_kot*,        .       ,   .           ,           :Wink:

----------


## britane_kot

> *britane_kot*,        .       ,   .           ,



  .
  .
   :
-    .  10-15 .
-  9%  ,   !!! 1-3   !!!!
-  .,       15 .    180000!!!
   ??? .
. .
   ,    ,   ..  . .    .
   .     .  .
        ,    ,     ,  ., ? 3   ?
  ,    .
    .  . 
         ,     .      , .          .      ,   .
    ?    !      !!! :Smilie: 
  ,    , ...     .

----------


## .

> .,       15


 ,  15000     ?   .    ,  -   .  9%    ,      ,      .



> .     .  .


 -.       -   .      ,    .       .      .
       ,  ,       .
     ,      ,      .

----------


## britane_kot

> ,  15000     ?   .    ,  -   .  9%    ,      ,      .
>   -.       -   .      ,    .       .      .
>        ,  ,       .
>      ,      ,      .


15000    .  .    . . -  .
  ,    .   .     ,  .
  10  , !
     , ,   !
       !

----------


## .

> 15000


 ,      ,   ?                 ?

----------


## britane_kot

> ,      ,   ?                 ?


  ,  ,    .
  ,  . ,,  ..   . :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,  ,


     15 ? ,     :Wink:  



> ,


    .            ?   :Smilie:

----------


## britane_kot

> 15 ? ,     
>     .            ?


,   .   .    .  ,    .        ,  .     5 .  5 ,  .  ,       ,   .    ,  .   ,    .     10000 .  .  ..30   ... ,  ,  .      100-150.    !     .        ,   , .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 100-150.    !


  .       ?   150  ?      .       5  ,    .
     - . ,     .    ,      ,         ,         __ .

----------


## EugeneD

...       ,        ,   -     ?      ,   -  ,    . (  ! -, ,    ...)

----------


## britane_kot

> ...       ,        ,   -     ?      ,   -  ,    . (  ! -, ,    ...)





> .       ?   150  ?      .       5  ,    .
>      - . ,     .    ,      ,         ,         __ .


  ,    !     .(       . ,   !   .)       5 .   -  60. ,  5 .  (    ), ,   .,    2 .   -  24.   ,   ,    (   )9%,       30. (  )!!! 2700.  -   32400 .   121400,  , .     -!       .
   121400    ! :Smilie: 
     ,    ,  . :Smilie:

----------


## .

,            .             .
        .     ,     ,

----------


## GFT

> .       ?   150  ?      .


        ))

----------

, -   -       .           . .    100 ..   -   40 ..

      ?

----------


## Andyko

-

----------

.   -      
   -                  20%

----------


## Andyko

**,       .

----------

,        ,     ,

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## ZX Spectrum (RUS)

!
      (,  2 -  ,  ).
 (,  ).   ,    (   )       (, -  . ).    -     2- .

    -  (50%  50%). 
    .       .     -.

----------


## ZX Spectrum (RUS)

!     !      ,        ?  ,       ?

----------


## ZX Spectrum (RUS)

> !     !      ,        ?  ,       ?


  :   .   ,        ,        (   -  ..).

----------


## .

,     ?     .
        ,       ,         .

----------


## ZX Spectrum (RUS)

> ,     ?     .
>         ,       ,         .


!!
         ,       ?

----------


## .

, .    .       ,   ,

----------


## ZX Spectrum (RUS)

(6%)!   ,       -     6%-  ,       ?

----------


## Feminka

*ZX Spectrum (RUS)*,      .

----------


## ZX Spectrum (RUS)

> *ZX Spectrum (RUS)*,      .



, ! :Smilie: 
    ?!     ,     "" . ,      .
    :
1.       -   (- ),           (    )?
2. (      )-    -      ,        .     ?

----------


## Feminka

1   ,  ,     .
2   ,     .

----------


## ZX Spectrum (RUS)

> 1   ,  ,     .
> 2   ,     .


1.:           (  ).
2.     ,      ? ,    -   -  ,       ( )     ?

----------


## Feminka

1     3 .   .
2 


> ?


       ?

----------


## ZX Spectrum (RUS)

> 1     3 .   .
> 2 
>        ?


 :      ,       /   -      ,      ....    .

----------


## Feminka

> :      ,       /   -      ,      ....    .


  :Smilie:

----------


## ZX Spectrum (RUS)

:     -74.81 (   ),           ?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------


## ZX Spectrum (RUS)

> 1     3 .   .
> 2 
>        ?





> .


,    ! :Smilie:

----------


## ZX Spectrum (RUS)

:
,  43 .,    .
, -,    ,   ?       ?(    ,     )

----------


## .

,   ,         .
       .

----------


## ZX Spectrum (RUS)

> ,   ,         .
>        .


..      ,     ?
P.S.     -  -  ,     . :Smilie:

----------


## Feminka

> ,     ?

----------


## ZX Spectrum (RUS)

.  43 .
   -10 .
 -33 .
        10 .,      33 ., ?

----------


## .

.     ,        .         ,

----------


## ZX Spectrum (RUS)

!
...  ,     ?   ?

----------


## Feminka

*ZX Spectrum (RUS)*,    ,   .

----------


## britane_kot

. :Smilie:

----------


## UsmanovaIA

, , -    ... :Redface: 
   (      ). -      ()?      ...

----------


## .

.   ,

----------


## fub

:
1.       .      .                       ?   :Smilie: 
2.        ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## Feminka

*fub*,  -          ,   ,     .

----------


## OlgaBaikova

!         ,   :     ,    .           ?     ?

----------


## Lexius

! ,       () ,      .. ,   ,   ,   .     ,    .  ,      ?        . ..           ,      ,   ,        ?     -                ? ,      ...

----------


## britane_kot

, .  ,    ?  ? . :Smilie:

----------


## gerzog86



----------

. 
      ... 
:   , .         - (  ) .     ..          - .  ,     - . 
:  ?   ?   , - 30  10 ..,          .
     ?
   .

----------


## .

-   ,      , ,  .      ,

----------

> -   ,      , ,  .      ,


  . 
 -    -   ,-             13%     - ?    . 
   , -   !

----------


## .

.     ?    .
     .       ,       ,     1    ,     1 .

----------

: , ,       ,   5000 .

----------


## efreytor

> 5000 .


    ...   5   ...


> 


   ..    )

----------

> .     ?    .
>      .       ,       ,     1    ,     1 .


   , -   ,         (  40817    , -        ). 
      , -   ..., -      ,   .      .

----------

,    /        . ,

----------

, ..   .,    .

----------

> ,    /        . ,


  . -   .

----------

> : , ,       ,   5000 .


  . 
 -    , - -     ,      ?

----------


## .

**,   -      .      ,    .        ,

----------


## efreytor

> /        . ,


     .   ..  ..  ()     ..      ...     ...  ..

         ..

----------


## .

*efreytor*,      ,    ,             :Smilie: 
           ,       .

----------

> **,   -      .      ,    .        ,


. , - .  .

----------


## efreytor

*.*, 


> ,       .


  ?     () ?..                 ..  ..    5 .   ..        :Smilie:       118         


       ?))))

       ,     ; 23 ..         )

----------

> *efreytor*,      ,    ,            
>            ,       .


  ... )        ,    ,      ,      .           ,      ... 
    ,   (..     ),    40802, -   ,-         (   .)   ,     ? 
       ,  -  ? ) 
      -, - ... ))))
   .

----------

> ?))))


 ? ))) -    ,   . 
    ... )))

----------


## efreytor

> ? ))) -    ,   .


  :Big Grin: 
 ?    ..



> -   ,      , ,  .      ,


     ))

  .        ...      /.. ..       7-     ..       )

----------

> ?    ..
>      ))
> 
>   .        ...      /.. ..       7-     ..       )


     ))) 
  ! ))

----------

. 
         , - ..         , ,     , -      ,   .

----------


## efreytor

1   )  " "    ..)

----------

!
         ??

----------


## Tax-club

> !
>          ??




 . 8  4015-1          ,   .     .       ,  -  .

----------


## efreytor

*Tax-club*,         ,   ,  .


> ??


 ...           .

----------

!
    ,   .
      ,   160 .
   ,    .  ?  ,    .

----------

.           ( ,  ...)?

----------


## .

.      ,

----------


## Richfrol

!  ,    ,    .

1.      ?
2.           ,      ,   , ,  ?    6%.
3.      ,        ?
4.     ?
5.    ?

----------


## .

1. .       ?
2.   ,      .    ,   .    ,            ,     
3.    ,     ?   :Embarrassment: 
4.        ?

----------


## Richfrol

:
1.     , . . ?
2.     . ,          ()?
3.   ,      ,       ?   ,        ?
4.   ...    ?     ?

----------


## Andyko

*Richfrol*,   "   "?

----------


## Richfrol

,      .     ()   ,       ,        ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Richfrol

?         ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 81

!     ,        .           ?
     .              .        , ,         .   ?
 !

----------


## Andyko

;

----------


## 81

> !     ,        .           ?
>      .              .        , ,         .   ?
>  !


 ?    ?

----------


## Andyko

*81*,     ?

----------

,   :

    ( 6%).  -  .   .

          .   .    -        .

     -.     .     ?     . 
        - ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

.           ,

----------

,     !

    -    ,        ?

----------

.           .        /  :Rotate:

----------

, -   ,                  . ,

----------


## Marinko

,  ,  .     , ,      .
 : 
-       
-  ,       
-       ?

P.S.       .

     ?

----------

?  :Smilie: 

,         .             :Smilie:

----------


## lyambda

:          ?    :            346.12. (   ).    346.13, 346.15    (  )  . ,           (  ),     (  ).    (346.12).

----------


## Andyko

> ?

----------


## Marinko

> ,         .


..         +?      ?  ?

----------


## .

+ . + .   +

----------


## lyambda

> 


      .    346.13, .4.1    346.15 ,   346.15    .

----------


## .

-  ?    .   346.15   ,          60 .

----------

!   ..               .     ,      ,    +?

----------


## .

.       
  + (    )

----------

-    )))    ,         ..  ,       ....   -            ?   .

----------


## .

> ,


 .     .   .          .   6% .  ,        ,        15%.
  .

----------


## gost12

, ,         ( 35 . .)    ?

----------

,

----------


## 77

! 

 ,         ,            , ?

 ,  ,          ?

      .   ,  ,    ,     .

----------


## 77

,   ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

,       


> 


;



> 


;


>

----------


## 77

, . 
         ,              , ?  ,       ,    " ",     ?

----------


## .

*77*,  - ,   .

----------


## 77

. .. ,          ,     . 
.

----------


## .

*77*,       ?     ,  -?      ?

----------


## 77

,     , ,    .        .      ,   ..  .       " ",      .)

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

*77*,    ,   - ,       .  ,         ,    ?

----------


## 77

.,   ,   , .   .

----------

.
           . .  100 ..
       ?!
   ?
 !

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=20397
     ,

----------


## Alexander4

.
    ,  ..             .
  + ( ) ( )   ( ).
      ,       .
    :    ( )     ;      .            .       .

     .
1).    -   ?      .
2).     ? (,  ,    ,  ).
3).     ?   ?
4).    ?
5).   6  15       ?
6).       ,    ,    ,      :          ,   .     .1 . 346.16  . ,            .
       .    ,  ?     ,      ?       ,       .          . , ?
7).     ? 9%?      ?  ?       , ?   13%  9%?
8).       . 
       .  .1 .43      ,          .         ,     -      ?
      (    )     (   ).       ?
  :
,     . ,           \.      9%,   \ 13%()++?  -  ?
9).  16  3  346.12   ,     ,           100 . .   ?    ,    ?
10).    5  15% -       ?   ?
11).      (  ?)    (  ?)

 !    ,    .

----------


## .

1.   
2.    
4.          . ,   . 
5. 
6.    ,    .    ,   .      .    
7. 9%. ,   .   .
8.    , ,   .
9.    ,           .   .      
10.     15%   .     ,   . ,  15% 
11. ..9

----------

!
   ,          :Smilie: 

 10 :   ?  ?

----------


## .



----------


## Alexander4

, , . :Smilie:

----------


## Alexander4

.
    ",   ,   " .

1.      . 

,    .

             ?     6/15 %,         ,    .    ?

----------


## .

*Alexander4*, 6  15%    .     .          . 
   .

----------


## Alexander4

.

  .
1.     \  - , , ,  -        , ?

2.   ,    \      ?         \ - ( ,     ),   .     -  .  ?

----------


## .

> \  - , , ,  -        , ?


 ,        .     



> ,    \      ?


    ,    .  - ,

----------

*..*
   ,      ,       \,       ?

----------


## .

, ,    ,   . , ,

----------

!
   almira  ,   "",   "".         ? 

  ,    -     -     ,    ?  ?      .

   ,  -   ?  ?

!

----------


## .

?

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=15166

 ?  ?

----------


## Alexander4

( ,      :Smilie:  )

----------


## .

> ?  ?


    ?   :Frown:

----------

2  ,

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,

----------


## .

. ,   ,        ,

----------



----------


## Storn

**,     ""          -

2.2.      :
1)    ,        ,   ,     ,    ,  100 ;
2) ,         25

----------

.

 .
   (-)    "".      :   ,    ..

      . :      ,    , .. "     ",    . ..   ,   ,  -        .   ,   ,          ** .      . , ,      ,   ,  .

,  ,  ,    .  ,        ,   .

----------


## .

-?        ,    ? ,   ,

----------


## SmiTT

.
 ,  .
   ()
   , 20-40   (40  )
+     -     .
     ?
        ,   -     -     ,  ?

            ?

 .

   :
1)    ,      -         ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


 ,        ?
 ,     ?

----------


## SmiTT

> ,        ?
>  ,     ?


 ,        .

  -    =)

----------


## Andyko

,  ,

----------

> , ,    ,   . , ,


   ?   2  3?

----------


## Andyko

,    ,

----------


## Alexander4

> ,    ,


     ,    .
      - .  -    .
\    ,    .  ?

----------


## .

.      ,   .

----------


## Alexander4

> :    ( )     ;      .


       ?

72.6  .,   .  ..
92.3  - 
74.8    
71.4       

-  ?

   -        ?




> -                : 
> -   ,  , ,  ()   ,        ;
> -   ;
> -    ,      ;
> -        ( )     ,          (   ) (         19.09.2005 N 62-);
> -        ,     ,        (,  () )   20  ,     ;
>  ,            150 .    ;
> -  ,      ,    ,      ;
> -    ,      ,     ;
> ...


 ,   ...  :Confused: 
   ,  ?

----------


## .

*Alexander4*,       
    ,    .

----------


## Storn

*Alexander4*,                 ?

----------


## Alexander4

> *Alexander4*,                 ?


 .
  :   ,      (  () () ())       .
  .

----------


## Sorp

, 
               .   ,     . 
  : 
1.    ,  ,  100% .
2.      (  )
3.              .
4.        ( , )

    ,       :
1.     ?   ?
2.        ,    .
3.          ?          (     , , )

   .

----------


## Storn

*Sorp*,   " "   ....             ....  ....

----------


## Sorp

*Storn*,        ,    ,  . .      ,         . 
    "     "

----------


## Storn

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...9E%D0%9E%D0%9E
   ?      ....

----------


## Sorp

*Storn*,   FAQ,    . ,     .
    ,   ,           .    .

----------


## Storn

*Sorp*,       :Frown:

----------


## usescrt

*Sorp*   .

1.       -  ,       ,       .       ""   .    ? -  .
2.      -   .      - ,    .    .    -         .
3. 1. (    ).           .

----------


## Sorp

*usescrt*,   .

1.          ,     ,  /.            .     .

2.     ,    . 
  -  ,           ...   ?

3. 1        ?    ?

----------


## usescrt

1. ,    ,    2  . ( ,     ).         (13%),    ,   - 34 %  /.
2.   - ,    .      .  ,          .
3.  , . , .       .

----------


## Sorp

*usescrt*,    . 
  ,   ,    ,     (    )       .      ?

----------


## Storn

> ?


*Sorp*,

----------


## cxandr

!    . ,          ?           ?   ?

----------


## Storn

*cxandr*,      .....    .....



> ?   ?


      ....

----------


## cxandr

,       -      ?

----------


## Storn

*cxandr*,  -  .....

----------


## village

,  ! 

  ,       ,  ,     -  !     ,      !    .  ,     ,  , , ,   ..   ,         ..    ,  -.      ,     ?    !!!!

----------


## .

?

----------


## village

> ?



  !            .    ? ,                 ..  ?   ?    !

----------


## village

.      ,

----------


## .

. 
          .

----------


## village

? , ,        ..

----------


## .

> ..


  -  .
    .          ,

----------


## 3808

! , ,       ?      ,  ,  .

----------


## .

* 3808*,      .

----------

!   ...       (    ...  )?      ?

----------


## .

,   -  ?           ?   :Frown:

----------


## 3808

, ,      ( ) ?

----------


## .

* 3808*,        ?    ,      ,    . 
     ,     ?  :Wink:

----------


## 3808

?          ,      .   .

----------


## .

... ,     ,         :Smilie: 
, ,    .
:    .     ,      ,    .       .     ,    ,     ?  :Frown:

----------


## 01

,  ...         (),                .  ,     ,           ( - ),        (      ) +  (            ,    ,     ).
        ,       16  ,            ,    ?  .    .

----------


## .

,     ,  .  ,        :Wink:

----------


## 01

?        ,       ,      (  )  ,       (  ),   ,       .    .

----------


## .

> ,


  .          :Wink: 
   .  -        ,     ?     ,      :Wink:

----------


## Storn

> (  )


     ....           .....  :Big Grin:

----------


## 01

,          (    ),      ))   )),      ,     ,  ,        ,    ,                ,

----------


## 01

[QUOTE=Storn;53220123]    ....           .....  :Big Grin: [/QUOTE
,  )))       ))))

----------


## 78

!
         .    .
. .  .      .  .   .   .    .   .   .  300000  ,    120000   .  30000  .  -20000\
. 
1.    
2.          2.
3.            .
4.     6%.
5.       6%.
6.      , ..     .
7.     ,   .
       ?       , -     (   ,       ,-  ),  ,       .

----------


## CHbI

! 
                 .             ,               . +     (    ?   150 ,  ),      ,    +    , +      ,      

      -  (    )    .  -   ,           . *  ?*      ? 

*.,*           ?             ?         ,   500-1000,

----------


## KATYA YA

!!!     !         (   40.).    ,        .  -  ,    !!            !.... !)

----------

!  :
  -.             ?       .

----------


## Storn

**,  ....

----------

( )
     ?

----------


## Storn

** ,  ,

----------

,  .           ,       .

----------


## Feminka

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=20397

----------


## .

.  ,    ,          
    .     ,         :Frown:

----------

> .  ,    ,          
>     .     ,


,        .

----------


## holdfast

:
       .  ,    .   .   .    ,   .
           , ,   ..      ,      .   ,    ,     .  ,   ,      ?
   , -,       , -,      (((

----------


## Katherina

!    :   -(),      .  -             .          (  ..)  . )))

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Katherina

, , .         . ..      .     ?     -            ,    -  ))))

----------


## Andyko

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...9E%D0%9E%D0%9E

  ?

----------


## .

*Katherina*,       .   ,

----------


## 1

.
   - ,   . .   ?

----------

*1*,     ?     :    ?      %  ?

----------

.   ,     ?

----------


## Storn

....            ...

----------

!   .        .  - .  !  ,        2011          ? .

----------


## Storn

2011 ...

----------

!

----------


## -2

. ,    .  ?

----------


## .

-  .    ,

----------

!       ,      ,       ,  1  ,   ?          , ,      ,   ...      .   -  ...

----------


## .

> 1  ,


  ?      ?

----------

...      ...    ...    , ..  ,     -  -  -  -  ....        ....        ,   ,   ?   : - -,    , -    ....     ...         -            (  ) ...   ...  ....  :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,  ,     .     . 
      .    .     -

----------

?    ? .

----------

,  , ,      5 .      ?

----------



----------


## Storn

> 


  ,     ....

----------

-   ....     - ....           ?                 1:                     ?  ....    ...  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ?


,  .      :Embarrassment: 
   z-,        
       ,        .

----------

!     (  ,  - ),    ().    ?       .

----------


## .

,  .

----------

!   .
    -.
     .
: 100%   ,   .
 1:      ?
 2:    ,   (6%)  "0" ,   : ,     . - ?

   !

----------


## .

1. 
2.   -?    .      ?

----------

> 1. 
> 2.   -?    .      ?


   .
 .      . ..      .  ,   .   ?

----------

> ,     . - ?




    -       ..

----------


## Linuxoid

> .
>  .      . ..      .  ,   .   ?


            .

----------


## .

*Linuxoid*,       /   .

----------


## Zarin

.    ,      . .         -   ,      ?

----------


## .

? ?

----------


## Zarin

.      . ..        ,       ?

----------


## Zarin

- ,     ...

----------


## .

.            .       .

----------


## Zarin

.       ))          ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Zarin

..     ..      )

----------

!
 !    ,   .       ?       .   , ..     6%  ,    15%     -.    .       ?

----------


## .

> ?


   -      .      .




> , ..     6%


  ,      ?

----------

> -      .      .
> 
> 
>   ,      ?


    .

----------

?

----------


## .



----------


## flyura59

,     !!!
        ,     3-  .     .       20 000-30 000   ,     70 000-80 000.          ?  ,              ,   !?

----------

*flyura59*,      ?

----------


## saigak

> .


 ....



> 


,  .     2013      .



> 


 
    ?

----------


## flyura59

.   .    .    , . .    ,     ,   .   ,       ,     .        .      .     ,    ,    .

----------

> .


     , ..      . .. ,      ,     .
       ,          . ,     .

----------


## saigak

> ,      ,     .


   .   ...

----------

,        
      ,

----------


## Vladimir_Perm

!
, ,      ?
     ( ,  , , ...)    .,       .
   2 ().
      )

----------


## .

*Vladimir_Perm*,     ...     ,

----------


## britane_kot

> .   .    .    , . .    ,     ,   .   ,       ,     .        .      .     ,    ,    .


  ??? :Wow: 
   ,  .........

----------

! :     10-            ""?

----------


## .

.  ,      .    ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Anastasss

.   -  + ,    .     .
1)    .   .      ?   ? (    ).            (, ..     ,    . ,     . )
2)       .   ,     (  ?   ).   ,      ,        +    .        ?

----------


## .

1.   ,  .       .     ,      
2.     ,     ?

----------


## Storn

> ?

----------


## Anastasss

> 1.   ,  .       .     ,       
>     ,     .       ,    ?
> 2.     ,     ?


        ? 
 -      " "
 -     ??

----------


## Storn

> -     ??


 



> ?

----------


## Anastasss

,       ?      ,     ?

----------


## .

> ,     ?


      .

----------


## Anastasss

> .


 ,    
       .
 52.61.2  52.61 -     -?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Anastasss

> ,


,

----------


## malahai

!       6%   .   "  "  .  - (    ).     ,   :          ?    ?   ,    ?         -   ?

----------


## .

> ?


    ,          ,     . 
    .

----------


## malahai

> ,          ,     . 
>     .


, *.*!   ,   !  :yes:           :    ,      .    ,    ,    ...         ,   ?      ,    -,   ?    (  )  .       (  )? :Embarrassment:   -   ,        , ...

----------


## .

.      ,       ,  -    

    ,       ,     . 
       .

----------


## malahai

:Smilie:  



> .


 - !     -    ,        , ,  ...

----------

,   .
      .   ,  .
1.     .
2. 3-5   
3.     ,     ,    .
4.   200-300,      .

 ,   240,    80.
..  30%.
  -=15%,   24  (   ,    )
 6%  ,   15  ( )

    ,   , 6  15%?

      15%.     ?

----------


## zak1c

**,   ,      ?
     60 %      6 %
   ,     %

----------

> **,   ,      ?
>      60 %      6 %
>    ,     %



,   ,   ? 
 ,             ,          .
 , 5    )

      %   ,      .

----------


## zak1c

> %   ,      .


1.     ?
2.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -=15%,   24


 ,   % .




> 6%  ,   15  ( )


6%     ,        3%.



> ,          .


   ,      .        -     .
     ,              ,     .

----------

> 1.     ?
> 2.



1.   25%.    ,    ,      .
2. ?





> ,   % .
> 
> 
> 6%     ,        3%.
> 
>    ,      .        -     .
>      ,              ,     .


1.   .    ?
2.      ?    ?
3. ,   .     .       ,   .




200   
240 ,  80
 65 
 , ,    
  ,     ,   , 6  15%

----------


## .

1. 
2.  ?
3.       ,        .        .

----------


## zak1c

> 1.   25%...


  25 %  
 %   
    +     30 %
    21, 75 %
     32,5 %
25 % -  
7,5 % --  

33, 33 % -    (  .. == 80/240) 

   : 65, 83 %

   :
1.   6 %
  7,5 %,    6 %       50 % =>   6 %,  3 %

100 % 
65,83 % 
3 % 
 = 31.17 %

2.  15 %
 -  = 100 % - 65,83 % = 34.17 %
 = 5,1255 %
 = 29, 0445 %

        ,   :
1.  -   --    ,   
2.  -   -  --    

-  =)




> 2. ?


    ?




> 240 ,  80
>  65


  80,    65?

----------


## mad fat bad cat

.   - .
    -   ()     (,   ,    ..)     , ,    ..  ,   ,   :
1.    ? 
2.  ? ? 
3.      6%?
 ,     34.30 -        .        .            .   .  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,  /    6%,      3%.
     -    .    6%        .

----------


## mad fat bad cat

/ -  , .     -  , .. .
       -    .      .        6%.    -    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -


,      - 2%  .

----------


## mad fat bad cat

.             .
    ?

----------


## zak1c

*mad fat bad cat*, 

1. %    ?
2.   ?

----------


## mad fat bad cat

30-40%.       .         .     (    )     .   .        ,       ,      ,     . 
    .

----------


## .

*mad fat bad cat*,    ,   .

----------


## mad fat bad cat

*.*,       .  :Smilie: 
     (  )     6%?

----------


## .

6%...     ..

----------


## mad fat bad cat

.     .  .    .        ,       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,     .

----------


## mad fat bad cat

.      ?

----------


## .

.        :Smilie:

----------


## mad fat bad cat

. :Smilie:       , , ,    ,    ..     -.        ?    ,    ,        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,        ?


.     , ,   /     ,   ,           ,  =>        (  ).            ,     ,        .

----------


## mad fat bad cat

()?

----------


## ZZZhanna

()     (  ).

----------

> 25 %  
>  %   
>     +     30 %
>     21, 75 %
>      32,5 %
> 25 % -  
> 7,5 % --  
> 
> 33, 33 % -    (  .. == 80/240) 
> ...



  .   .
1.   3%  6%?
  ?
"  . 2.  346.21, 3. 
  (   ),    () ,           ,            ,   ,           ,  (   )           ,          .     (   )        50  
"

2.    ,  ?
240 
  80
  (,      ) 48
  15,6
6%   240   14,4.    , ..  15,6.    7,2
 240-80-48-15,6-7,2=89,2
89,2  37,16%   .
    ?

3.  15%
240-48 (/)-80( )-15,6(,     )=96,4
96,4-14,46(15% )= 81,94

 84,94.   34,14%

  2  3   ,     ,    6,24

4.     2,  / 
240-80-12 (   6)-5,46(   )-10,5 ( 6%, -  3,9)= 132,04
 .. /   48.   36,   36 .  96,04,    40,01%

5.     3,  / 
240-80-12-3,9-21,61 ( 15%)=122,49
   / 48,   86,49,   36,03%

6.   ,     15%,     1% , ..   105,7,    44,04%
 6%      . 

   ,   
  6%  ,   .
    .    105( 6)  96 ( 4)... 9   .


P.s.  ,      2013      ?     .

----------


## .

> ,      2013      ?

----------

. ,       - .

----------


## .

-?

----------


## saigak

> - .


       , ....

----------


## lyambda

.

----------


## husen

,          ,        ,      ,    ,       ,            .   ,        ?

----------


## saigak

> 


   ?




> 


      ...




> 


    .




> 


      ...

----------


## .

" ,     ,        "  :Frown:  
  ,  .   ,   -    .   -    ,   .

----------


## husen

*saigak*,      ,               ,    ,  .         ? :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> ?


 



> ,


..     . :Smilie: 




> ,


 . :Frown: 

             -    , ..  ,    .

----------


## husen

*saigak*,    ,    10-15 .   ,      , ,         ? :Wink:

----------


## saigak

> ,    10-15 .


            10-15 ? :Wink: 




> ,         ?


    ....   ...

----------


## husen

*saigak*,       10-15

----------


## NaniT

...   -    ...   .   -  ( - ,      ).  ,      ,            ,        .   ...
1.    (1+3     3 )?
2.      ? 
3.    1   1  -  30%-        .       10-15 .      ?

----------


## .

> .      ?


 




> 3


  -  ?     ,     :Smilie:

----------


## zak1c

> -  ?     ,


  - ,   
  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ?

----------


## zak1c

*ZZZhanna*,  ,  ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

*zak1c*,      ?
 ,  ,      ,           ,          ...

----------


## zak1c

> ,          ...


       =)

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


   , , -,   ?

----------


## zak1c

> , , -,   ?

----------


## NaniT

> -  ?     ,


  3 ....    -     (1+3     3 )?....       ...   -  + 3  ....  -   3 , **  + 1   .

----------


## NaniT

> 


     ?

----------


## zak1c

> ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


?        ?




> -   3


   -   .     ,   ,    ,    (    ).  ,    ,  -  .         ,  ,         ......   .

----------


## zak1c

> ?        ?


 
[CODE]             ( ).             .           .         ""  (     26,2%  13 % ),    ( )       .      ( )            .          ,     ( )...

----------


## NaniT

))))))                    .       ,             .      (   )              ( )        .      .  ...

----------


## zak1c

*NaniT*, ,        .  /    =)
   ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

,        ,      .

----------


## zak1c

*ZZZhanna*, ,          =)

----------


## saigak

> ,          =)


 ....      .

----------


## zak1c

*saigak*,   ,

----------


## saigak

,      .

----------


## uralweb

,   ,  ,         ,        ,     6%  ,   ""       -         ,      ,     .             ,                ,     ,       . .      ?    , .

----------

> . .      ?

----------


## uralweb

> 


,           ,         ?

----------


## zak1c

*uralweb*,

----------


## uralweb

> *uralweb*,


    .       .    9% ?

----------


## zak1c

*uralweb*,

----------


## uralweb



----------


## zak1c

*uralweb*,

----------


## uralweb

> *uralweb*,


   . , ?

----------


## zak1c

*uralweb*,

----------


## uralweb

> *uralweb*,


  ,     -     100%   ?

----------


## zak1c

*uralweb*,

----------


## uralweb

> *uralweb*,


, .

----------


## zak1c

*uralweb*,    
=>   30 % ,         10 %    (  6 %     ),

----------


## uralweb

,      ,       .

----------


## zak1c

*uralweb*,   ,  
       ,     --

----------


## uralweb

,  .

----------


## zak1c

*uralweb*,

----------


## uralweb

,      ,

----------


## zak1c

*uralweb*,     6 %   (    ) :
 35 664.66/0.13 = 274 343.54 /  22 861.96 /

----------


## uralweb

..          23000  .     ?

----------


## zak1c

*uralweb*, ,  ,      (        )

----------


## uralweb

> *uralweb*, ,  ,      (        )


22 861.96 .   ?

----------


## zak1c

*uralweb*,           13 %

----------


## uralweb

,                   13%

----------


## zak1c

*uralweb*,     ?

----------


## uralweb

> *uralweb*,     ?


  .

----------


## zak1c

*uralweb*,   ?

----------


## uralweb

60 000 .  .         0

----------


## zak1c

*uralweb*,     0  60 000

----------


## ESL2013

, , .
      .
 ,  -  (  35  ).
 , -.
   .
      " ",  , 2-3 . 
     ?
  ?
.

----------


## ESL2013

> , 2-3 .


 , ,         ( ,  , , .   (   -  ), ,      ("",   )).

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 




> , .

----------

*ESL2013*,    .       ,  .

   ?
  6%   .

     ,

----------


## ESL2013

.
 3  -   ,  36 .
    ( / )     .   -    ,    /    .
   6%, ,  ,       ,    ,      / ,      6%, ?
   %    ?   15%?            /?

----------

*ESL2013*,    .       .
  .            (   40%)
,  6%    .

----------


## ESL2013

> *ESL2013*,    .       .
>   .            (   40%)
> ,  6%    .


   / ?

----------



----------


## ESL2013

,  .
      100 ..,  6%, 3   /  15 ..
      ? 
100 - 6 ( 6%) - 45 (/) - 18 (40%) = 31 ????
    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 18 (40%)


 ?

----------


## ESL2013

> ?


  ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> /  15 ..


   ( ""),  13%   ,     - 30%.
       6%,      50%.

----------


## ESL2013

> ( ""),  13%   ,     - 30%.
>        6%,      50%.


,  15 ..   .
    13%  ?   ?
  30%.
.
13%  45 .. = 5,85 ..
30 %  45 ..= 13,5 ..
   19,35 ..
 100 - 45 -19,35 - 3 (50%  6%) = 32,65 ?

----------


## zak1c

> (   40%)


 40 %  ? =)

----------


## ESL2013

> 40 %  ? =)


   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  15 ..   .





> 13%  45 .. = 5,85 ..


.  15..  ,       17,3
13%  (17,3*3=51,9) = 6,7




> 13%  ?


,   ,    ,   .





> 30 %  45 ..= 13,5 ..


, 30%   51,9 = 15,57



> 30 %  45 ..= 13,5 ..


  ,  15 .. "".




> ?


   , , ,      ?

----------


## zak1c

> ,  15 ..   .


  13 %   30 % + 0.2 %
    15 000/(1 - 0.13) = 17 241
      17 241 * 0.302 = 5 207
 :  ,     15 000  ,    15 000 * (1+ 0.3 + 0.02) / (1 - 0.13) = 22 448.28

----------


## ESL2013

> 13 %   30 % + 0.2 %
>     15 000/(1 - 0.13) = 17 241
>       17 241 * 0.302 = 5 207
>  :  ,     15 000  ,    15 000 * (1+ 0.3 + 0.02) / (1 - 0.13) = 22 448.28


 ... :Frown: 
,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


    ?  :Wow:

----------


## ESL2013

> 13 %   30 % + 0.2 %
>     15 000/(1 - 0.13) = 17 241
>       17 241 * 0.302 = 5 207
>  :  ,     15 000  ,    15 000 * (1+ 0.3 + 0.02) / (1 - 0.13) = 22 448.28


,   . 
 ,   .
     "/".
 -   ,    ,     ""?
,   ,  ,     ,     ,    ""  ,       .
            ,      15 ..?

----------


## zak1c

> "/".


     /    
+

----------


## ESL2013

> ?


      ,   ,    ,   ,   ,  , .
         ,   ..  !

----------


## zak1c

> ,   ..  !


     ,      =)

----------


## ESL2013

> 13 %   30 % + 0.2 %
>     15 000/(1 - 0.13) = 17 241
>       17 241 * 0.302 = 5 207
>  :  ,     15 000  ,    15 000 * (1+ 0.3 + 0.02) / (1 - 0.13) = 22 448.28


.
            ,      15 ..?

----------


## zak1c

> ,      15 ..?


 /      ,     15

----------


## ESL2013

> /      ,     15


 ?

----------


## zak1c

*ESL2013*,

----------


## ESL2013

> *ESL2013*,


.
.
 ,  .  -        ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## ESL2013

> 


.
 .
-   ( )      (,   ..),         .
         /, ,       ,    ,           ,       ,       10 .. (50  ,     200 .)?
       ?   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ( )


      , ,  ?




> /


 ,  ,     ,   ,       .     -    (    ),       :
1.  //                      
2.          ,  ,      ,      ,   ,    .

----------


## ESL2013

> , ,  ?
> 
> 
>  ,  ,     ,   ,       .     -    (    ),       :
> 1.  //                      
> 2.          ,  ,      ,      ,   ,    .


,     .
   ?
..    (  ,   ,  )   "" ,    ,      ,    (8 ) - 10 ?
  . ,     ?
     ()     ?
   (     )?

----------


## ESL2013

> , ,  ?


,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


 -  






> ()     ?


 




> ..    (  ,   ,  )   "" ,    ,      ,    (8 ) - 10 ?


,           ,        



> . ,     ?


  , , ..       ,   .

----------


## hiker

> ,           ,        
>  .


  ?     .

----------


## saigak

> ?


...,     ....

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?     .


 .133



> ,             ( ),        .

----------


## hiker

> .133


     ?  ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?  ,


,           ,  ..     ..,  /     ,         (    ),    -   2/3.

----------


## hiker

.       ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    .


  ,    ,     *ESL2013*, 



> /,


   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    ,   ,         ,  ,    ?

----------


## hiker

> ,   ,         ,  ,    ?


   ,   " "       :Smilie: 

     /  /.  , ,   ,        

   ,      ,

----------


## saigak

> ,   " "


          ,               ...

----------


## hiker

> ,               ...


1  
2   . ,  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  ?


,     ...

----------


## saigak

> 1


 -,    .




> 2


   (  )     1329   .




> ,  ?

----------


## hiker

> ,               ...


  /     /          ?
  ,    ,     :Smilie:

----------

. , , .    .    .            ()         .          .     ,  - , ,     ..     ,       ,    ?    ?      ?  ? .

----------


## saigak

> ,  - , ,     .


      .      .
    -  .




> ?


 




> ?


   .    .

----------


## zak1c

> 


      2014

----------


## legal000

!  !            , ,   . ,    ,   ,    ,                .      .     70%    30%     .      .            .               .            ? .

----------


## legal000

.      30% ,             .          ,      .  ?   ,      ?       ?

----------


## zak1c

> 30%     .


  ,   



> .


   ,         



> ?


    ?

----------


## zak1c

> 30% ,             .          ,      .  ?


 --  ,

----------

?[/QUOTE]

----------

> --  ,


  ?       9% ?

----------


## saigak

> 30%


   ? 




> ,      ?


. 




> ,      .  ?


.    .



> .


-  .,  .



> 


,   "",         .

----------


## Anna_27

!      -   ?              ,  ,      .            -            ?     ,        .

----------


## saigak

> 


     .    .

----------

.     ?  ?        0???

----------


## zak1c

> ?


  8        - 
      02.04.2012 N 280

----------


## Liana_sh

! , .        (-)   - .     - ,    .    ,         ,      ,     .  ,       ,     .     ,      ????       ?   ,     ,     ,    ?        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


,    ...

----------


## .

.       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Liana_sh

*.*, *ZZZhanna*,  . ,        ,   :     ,  ,  ,   ....   , ?

----------


## Liana_sh

:Wink:   ,       ,        
   ,    - , .               .         -     ,    -  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,


         ?        ?
         .           ,     .




> , ?


   ,      .

----------


## Liana_sh

> ?        ?


  :Embarrassment:         .  .    .       , .  :Wow: 
            .   , ?
             ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Liana_sh

*.*, ,  . :Embarrassment:  ..            ?.

----------


## Angel2008s

!
      ?
  ,      ,    ?

----------


## saigak

*Angel2008s*,      .      - ,       ,     - .

----------


## zak1c

> 


    ,    ?

----------


## .

,   :Wink:

----------


## zak1c

> ,


 ?

----------


## .

1  ,  ?

----------


## zak1c

> 1  ,  ?


        ,     ?

----------


## .

*zak1c*,     .      ,    .
   ,            ?

----------


## zak1c

*.*,

----------


## .

*zak1c*,   .    .

----------


## zak1c

*.*,   -  =)

----------


## .

50 .  ?

----------


## zak1c

> 50 .  ?


  ,         ,

----------


## .

> ,         ,


 " "

----------


## zak1c

> " "


    --

----------


## .

*zak1c*, ,   ,       :Wink:

----------


## zak1c

> zak1c, ,   ,


 ,  ...

----------


## .

,  - .          .

----------


## zak1c

*.*,    ,   -- ,    ,    20

----------


## .

.

----------


## RentalHouse

,   : 
  -      
 - 

      +   .

    ,  20-25.       50-80.  ,    .
       ?
   ?
      .

----------


## saigak

> ?


 




> .


  6%




> ?


 




> .


     ?  :Wink:

----------

